# How do I download E-sword stuff?



## RamistThomist (Nov 11, 2006)

This is probably self explanatory, but I am computer stupid. How do I download e-sword stuff?


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 11, 2006)

Draught Horse said:


> This is probably self explanatory, but I am computer stupid. How do I download e-sword stuff?



Click on the down arrow for the module you want from the download page. There are different pages for Bibles, Commentaries, etc. 

E-Sword has more Bible versions but overall I think has less other material than Online Bible overall. E-Sword also takes up more disk space. But E-Sword's interface is also a bit more intuitive.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 11, 2006)

do i want to click on "run" or save?


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 11, 2006)

Draught Horse said:


> do i want to click on "run" or save?



It's been a while since I've downloaded anything from there, but I think you want to click run so it will go ahead and install the program. I'm thinking that otherwise you would have to go back later and find the file and install it.


----------



## caddy (Nov 11, 2006)

I think your going to love the program Draught Horse




vbmenu_register("postmenu_215679", true); . It's nice to have different books, commentaries, different versions to search on. I mainly use BWorks 7 for my word searches in scripture, but E-Sword is the best FREE program out there in my opinion.


----------

